# Last 12 months....



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

...a few pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

...one more - its just my "blue" obcession.....Sister and brother. The threads visible around them - its the remains of a scratching post.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Stunning cats


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Debbie!


----------



## ilovemypiggies (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous blues


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

brillient pictures!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,!!!!! great pictures elena,,,,, what truly gorgoeus cats and kittens,,,,,, sooo sweet,,,,,,,,brilliant


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are soo lovely


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

ilovemypiggies said:


> gorgeous blues


thanks - its my obcession....


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Great pic's Elena, especialy this one


yummy - arent they? Damn that hygiene - I am kissing them all the time.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> thanks - its my obcession....


same, i like sky blues and dark blues and even navy blues


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> brillient pictures!


Thanks, Fadie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Lovely pictures.





colliemerles said:


> wow,!!!!! great pictures elena,,,,, what truly gorgoeus cats and kittens,,,,,, sooo sweet,,,,,,,,brilliant





Natik said:


> they are soo lovely





Fade to Grey said:


> same, i like sky blues and dark blues and even navy blues


Thank you, everyone!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

They are gorgeous, your blue has stunning eyes (like my Macy)


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

what stunning cats great pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

awwwwwww...... they're gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

tHANKS EVERYONE......sounds silly but they are also smell NNNIIIICCCEE!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> ...a few pics


oh aren't they gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh aren't they gorgeous!


They are!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Anele-i love blues too and these are MM and Mmmmm-keep em coming


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you! - I'll try


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics Elena they are all gorgeous cats and kittens  I love your cats


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

such lovely pictures of the kittens,


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahh they are all gorgeous! stunning colour!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great pics Elena they are all gorgeous cats and kittens  I love your cats





rottiesloveragdolls said:


> such lovely pictures of the kittens,





Danni21 said:


> Ahh they are all gorgeous! stunning colour!


aaawww......thank you.....


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

omg....chocolate box kitties


----------

